
NASA's CIO - Santa Baby, I’d sit on your lap for a shower cap - markbnine
http://blogs.nasa.gov/cm/blog/NASA-CIO-Blog/posts/post_1292774275871.html
======
rbranson
I'd absolutely love to pick her brain about what she thinks is wrong with
enterprise calendaring.

~~~
adestefan
People want cross-platform Exchanged-hosted Outlook calendars. They want the
ability to see other people's calendars, invite them to meetings and
accept/reject invites via email. This is especially important to places like
NASA that have engineers on Linux desktops. I've been at a place that was
going to go so far as to installing VMware with a Windows VM just so everyone
could have access to Outlook for calendars.

I've also found that people really, really hate web based calendars. It's
amazing how picky people are when it comes to the views of their schedule and
most web-based solutions do not address these needs very well.

------
rksprst
Looked at her linkedin profile, she went from getting her BS in 1980 to being
Deputy Director of the US Department of Justice in 1983. How did that happen?
She was a college grad with 3 years of experience with a degree in math. She's
not a lawyer or a DA or State Attorney General, I'm really curious how she got
that job?

Edit: Seems she was the Deputy Director of the Office of Information Assurance
in the US Department of Justice. That's still a big jump, but not as large.

~~~
ahi
She's not exactly dumb:

"Ms. Cureton earned a Bachelor of Science Degree from Howard University in
1980 graduating magna cum laude with a major in Mathematics and a minor in
Latin. She also received a Master of Science Degree in Applied Mathematics
from Johns Hopkins University in 1994, and a Post-Master's Advanced
Certificate in Applied Mathematics from Johns Hopkins University in 1996. She
performed extensive research in numerical analysis and has been published in
the "Journal of Sound and Vibration.""

------
zeteo
"I [...] hired a very nice little boy for CTO for IT and the sweetest little
girl in the world for Deputy CIO. I have a hardworking tyke for Associate CIO
and two others are working hard too and they want to make the good little boys
and girls and NASA very, very happy."

I understand she might personally pine for sitting on Santa's lap again, but
these condescending employee jokes are not at all funny.

~~~
nollidge
That's odd, I didn't take it as condescending at all. She made similar jokes
on herself:

"I’ve been a good girl this year." "The Good Little CIO of NASA"

------
retroafroman
At risk of sounding like a total jerk, I'm incredibly disappointed in this
blog post and in her being appointed to this position. This post reads way to
personal for my tastes. A quick read of her past accomplishments shows a
history of government bureaucratic jobs, but I'd like to actually see what she
accomplished there.

Unfortunately, this all stinks of a "quick, let's find a social media expert
(i.e. Twitter user) and appoint them to the job!" Said "social media expert"
then goes and blogs/tweets like a dork and alienates all the people they are
supposed to be getting involved - similar to what Scott Monty did for Ford
last year. If I was working IT at NASA, I'd hang my head and cry.

/rant

~~~
wtallis
NASA is all about scientific research. I'd rather the people there be
occasionally creative than be stiflingly corporate.

~~~
dpritchett
I know a guy at NASA working on enterprise collaboration strategy and he is
pretty sharp. They seem to be headed in the right direction.

